# Rino 120 Question



## loomisfun (Sep 22, 2003)

I have a Rino 120 that I have used for close to 6 months and I like the unit. It seems to eat batteries a bit but this is my first GPS and that may be par for the course, I don't know. My question is regarding the 2-way radio feature. I can not figure out if there is a way to stop the radio from beeping when you are receiveng an incoming transmission. Is this even possible. I love to use the radios deer hunting but I don't want an ear bud which I know would stop the problem. I also know that I don't want the radio chirping as I think it will scare any venerals in the immediate area. The current "system" we use is for the person placing the transmission to grunt and if the person receiving is able to talk then so be it. Of course this system will fail if there is a chirp preceeding the grunt.

Any help?????


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I don't have mine on me, but I believe there is a way. There is also a way to turn off the radio to conserve battery the darn thing has be turned off everytime you turn it on. I wish it would remember how you have it set up. 

Mine doesn't eat batteries. I don't keep it on 24-7 though. I have it on when I need it, like at designated times (on the hour). 

If I can find my radio I will look into it.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i don't have one (but have a friend that has 2), and when I was using his, I believe we turned off the incoming and outgoing beep. Honestly, can't remember how we did it, but I'm pretty sure we did. As far as it eating batteries, they do..... we leave it on most of the time though, but it goes through batteries pretty quick. The new generation of rhinos supposed to last a long time on batteries now.

steve


----------



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

loomisfun,

Have you checked the manual? I surfed through the Garmin website and found an owner's manual online (linked). According to the manual (page 18 of 92), you can set up the ring tone, roger tone, and vibration mode to allow for silent transmission and receipt of calls, with or without vibration. Check it out.

Best Regards,
Byron


----------



## loomisfun (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I don't know how I have overlooked it but I certainly have. I will play around with it tonight and see if I can get it right. 

Has anyone used the new rechargeable batteries with any success? I am thinking of trying a set in the GPS. They seem to last quite a while in my digi camera so I am wondering how long they may last in the Rino.

Thanks again.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I have a bunch of the larger capacity AA rechargable. They last about 10-18 hours continuous use, then I charge them overnight and put in another set. You get more time out of a set of non-rechargables but the cost savings is worth doing. 

Check ebay for recharables. 

Oh one thing I should note is my rino saved my butt last weekend. My headlamp went dead at 2AM and I had to find my way out of the woods only using my rino. Funny thing was part way in my hike out the batteries went low in my rino and it would not internally illuminate, but still tracked my path. I nursed back using what was left of my headlamp and watching the gps screen.


----------



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

loomisfun,

Be sure to get nickel-metal hydride batteries. These have high capacity and no memory problems, as with NiCad. A source I've used twice in the past year is www.batteryspace.com

They have great prices and the battery quality has been excellent.

Best Regards,
Byron


----------

